# Getting a job with L2 Visa



## Swelsh (Jul 17, 2018)

Hi - We moved to the USA from the UK a year ago, my wife got a work transfer and a L1 visa good for 5 years. I have an L2. I've received authorisation to work from Homeland security

I'm struggling to get a job on a par with my UK middle mgmt job. Interviews go well but no offers. Of course it might be me, but I wondering if employers are concerned that they may need to sponsor me, or just don't want someone who can only work if their partner does, don't want the potential complications etc 

Anyone with experience of this - or ways to address this with employers ?

Thanks


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

I can imagine that that is very frustrating for you. Is there something your wife's employer can arrange regarding a job for you?
As a Hiring Manager, I am thinking of retention/job continuity when hiring for middle management positions. You will only be able to work for maximum 4 more years in my company (even less if your wife is let go)...
Is the plan to only stay for those 5 years, or are their talks about the employer sponsoring your wife for permanent residency? Or are her qualifications high enough so she can self-petition, and are you planning on doing so?

It may help to take a step down on the ladder, and go from there?


----------



## Swelsh (Jul 17, 2018)

Thanks - my wife's company will sort out a green card for her - but not usually for the first 2 or 3 years of the visa. Plan is to stay for at least 3 years & maybe permanent if it works out

You've confirmed my suspicion that this L2 status is counting against me in the job market. If I'd known this "adventure" would potentially leave me with a big gap in my career/resume maybe I'd not have been so keen

Wife's company not showing interest in helping out. Taking a step down or self employment might be the only option.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Networking is a VERY important thing in landing a job. Maybe focus hard on that?

I noticed this article tonight, it may be helpful? The website is American, and I find that often they have some good tips on there:
https://www.themuse.com/advice/ask-a-credible-career-coach-how-to-get-mid-level-positions


----------



## Swelsh (Jul 17, 2018)

Thanks for the advice & the link. I'll just have to increase my efforts !


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Swelsh said:


> Thanks - my wife's company will sort out a green card for her - but not usually for the first 2 or 3 years of the visa. Plan is to stay for at least 3 years & maybe permanent if it works out


Current processing times are hitting the twenty months and no end in sight mark for employer sponsored Green Cards.



Swelsh said:


> You've confirmed my suspicion that this L2 status is counting against me in the job market. If I'd known this "adventure" would potentially leave me with a big gap in my career/resume maybe I'd not have been so keen


Not knowing what your professional back ground and US location are makes it impossible to even guess what is not going right. Middle management is very general and an expensive layer in the corporate hierarchy employers have been whittling away on.



Swelsh said:


> Wife's company not showing interest in helping out.


Rules regarding nepotism or what might be conceived as such are in the company's handbook.



Swelsh said:


> Taking a step down or self employment might be the only option.


Again - taking a step down from what.

Networking, networking, networking is the name of the game in the US. Resume tailored to the position, interview training and presenting your current legal status as benefit to the potential employer not "her employer may play ball or not". Shoot me the link to your resume or LinkedIn profil if you want me to go over it.


----------



## cmm20192019 (Oct 2, 2019)

Did you find a position? I moved this year in the same situation (L2 visa) and I'm struggling to find a position here. Good interviews, but no offers...


----------



## fridges (Sep 5, 2016)

I came over in '87 and found great difficulty in getting work of a similar type as to what I had. Turned out that US employers do not understand UK or other qualifications and are not really into researching that. I eventually (3 years) managed to obtain a position close to my previous but was stuck there as I did not have the US degree (MBA) required to move on although I had an equivalent vocational diploma from UK.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

I think you're going to find that to be the case just about anywhere in the world. If you have "foreign qualifications" employers really have no idea what to make of them. To that end, you do need to "translate" your foreign qualifications into "near equivalents" in the US system - though that can be tricky, given the emphasis there can be in the US for "college" (i.e. university) degrees over vocational training programs.


----------



## AngelinaBKW (Nov 18, 2019)

I've been going through a very similar experience. Am Brit-educated with international experience across different markets in Tech marcoms and on an L2 EAD visa, I've also been struggling to secure anything concrete. I've had a fair share of good interviews w. MNCs and have even got feedback that they will definitely recommend me to the hiring manager. I've even reached to final rounds but ultimately, have fallen short along the way. Making the decision to leave my job and network to relocate for my husband's role to Texas seemed like an exciting move at the time. I've definitely had my fair share of a rollercoaster ride. Trying to find something to carry on where I left off in my career has been one of them.

I've since made a few changes to ramp up the game and am in the midst of completing an online diploma that has a recognised US college name attached to it and joined an association related to my line of work as a volunteer. Hopefully, these avenues will help answer the networking front as well as having a US college name to my resume. 

If there is anything else that you folks think I could be doing to get myself
back into the corporate world, I'm all ears!


----------



## Sriadurty (8 mo ago)

Swelsh said:


> Hi - We moved to the USA from the UK a year ago, my wife got a work transfer and a L1 visa good for 5 years. I have an L2. I've received authorisation to work from Homeland security
> 
> I'm struggling to get a job on a par with my UK middle mgmt job. Interviews go well but no offers. Of course it might be me, but I wondering if employers are concerned that they may need to sponsor me, or just don't want someone who can only work if their partner does, don't want the potential complications etc
> 
> ...


Hi Swelsh
Just curious of your situation now, since I am in same state like you for last one year 
Thanks


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Sriadurty said:


> Hi Swelsh
> Just curious of your situation now, since I am in same state like you for last one year
> Thanks


One of the biggest mistakes I have seen is not using a US resume and UK English.


----------

